# Luke Jackson vs Adam Morrison ?



## gogreen (May 24, 2006)

Does anybody think that AM is THAT much better than LJ was coming out of college. I think both have similar games. Both put up good numbers in their last year of college. Had LJ gone to Gonzaga would he have avg 28 pts a game? Would AM avg 28 pts per game playing in the PAC-10? I think Luke would have avg 25 plus playing in the WCC. I think Morrison will be a better pro, but how much better than Jackson?


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

That comes down to 1 thing. Conditioning.

Luke has spent most of his first two years in the NBA on the injured list. Adam is a workout junkie. He's not very atheletic but tward the end of the game when other guys are wearing out Adam is still going 100%. 

That's what I think sets Adam apart from Luke.


----------



## For Three! Rip City! (Nov 11, 2003)

It seems that fans across the league have decided that jumping all over Luke Jackson's lack of success is fair game (not that I'm saying that was the intent of your particular post). I really don't understand it. The young man has a back injury. It's not his fault he's injured. I can't imagine trying to play in a recreation league much less the NBA with a back injury.

Anyway, it may or may not be a fair comparison between AM and LJ. Adam seems to have been a more prolific scorer than Luke.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

adam morrison.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

Morrison's got better range, and IMO more of a killer instinct.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

gogreen said:


> Does anybody think that AM is THAT much better than LJ was coming out of college. I think both have similar games. Both put up good numbers in their last year of college. Had LJ gone to Gonzaga would he have avg 28 pts a game? Would AM avg 28 pts per game playing in the PAC-10? I think Luke would have avg 25 plus playing in the WCC. I think Morrison will be a better pro, but how much better than Jackson?


Luke wasn't in the running for POTY. Nor was he even realistically POTY in the Pac 10.

Not only that, Morrisons averaged *outside* of conference was ABOVE that of inside conference.


----------



## TP3 (Jan 26, 2003)

Not close. Morrison.


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

take the green and yellow sunglasses off for a second. morrison is a better scorer and has the skill to takeover a game, while luke jackson will be on the IR once a year and be a benchwarmer the rest of the year.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

LameR said:


> Morrison's got better range, and IMO more of a killer instinct.


I agree. Morrison is a much better shooter than Luke.

I wouldnt mind seeing them both in a Trail Blazer uni.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Morrisons much more IROC


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Schilly said:


> Morrisons much more IROC


you know..I could see Luke Jackson driving an IROC










whereas I think Adam probably could drive one of these


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Your nuts, the only thing missing from Adams look is a Journey concert T and an IROC.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Schilly said:


> Your nuts, the only thing missing from Adams look is a Journey concert T and an IROC.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

SMiLE said:


>


Hmm, the old Trans Am and I would imagine adam in a trucker hat.


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

Here we go again. The "compare one white guy to another white guy" thread. Not to insult....but that is just lazy.

Adam Morrison is a phenom.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Oil Can said:


> Here we go again. The "compare one white guy to another white guy" thread. Not to insult....but that is just lazy.
> 
> Adam Morrison is a phenom.


 So you oppose any comparisons to Bird?


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

Oil Can said:


> Here we go again. The "compare one white guy to another white guy" thread. Not to insult....but that is just lazy.
> 
> Adam Morrison is a phenom.


Umm, I think you Zags may be a tad touchy. 

He's more likely comparing him to Luke Jackson because Luke was the last really heralded NBA prospect out of a "local" school. Everyone wanted to draft Luke because then he'd be a perennial All Star playing for PDX just like Rid and Fred Jones (note my sarcasm here).

I don't think Morrison is quite as godlike as some people, but I do know he's much better than Luke.


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> So you oppose any comparisons to Bird?



Yes I do. It is not fair or accurate. The only real commonalities between Bird and Morrison are:

-Ultra competitors
-Great shooters
-White with floppy hair and bad moustaches.

It is unfair to compare Morrison to Bird, but when people call him the next Sczerbiak or Van Horn, or Luke Jackson...it is just lazy white on white comparing.


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

yakbladder said:


> Umm, I think you Zags may be a tad touchy.



All I can say to this is that I am in my late 30's and the last player I was this excited to see at the next level was Steve Nash. I am touchy becuase I am equally convinced that Morrison can be that level of player.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Oil Can said:


> Yes I do. It is not fair or accurate. The only real commonalities between Bird and Morrison are:
> 
> -Ultra competitors
> -Great shooters
> ...



especially since his game resmbles rip hamilton or reggie millers far far far far FAR more than it resembles van horn, luke jackson or wally skerbiack


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

SMiLE said:


> especially since his game resmbles rip hamilton or reggie millers far far far far FAR more than it resembles van horn, luke jackson or wally skerbiack


Can you imagine a version of Reggie or Rip with more length and more fire? Oooohhh, I'm getting shivers just thinking about it.

On topic, Adam can't really be compared to Luke, but if they were, Ammo would eat him alive. The Bird comparison's are really unfair as Larry was much bigger (not taller) and was an excellet rebounder, which Ammo will likely never be. However, the killer instict and the scoring ability are very similar. I could see Ammo being the type of team leader that Bird was. Whether that works in today's NBA is another question.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> I agree. Morrison is a much better shooter than Luke.
> 
> I wouldnt mind seeing them both in a Trail Blazer uni.



Yes... that could be interesting..


----------

